# 2014 Subaru XV Crosstrek Install



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

I got a new car, so time for a new install. This will be my first complete install in over 10 years. It will be 100% DIY, just like the last one. 

My goal is for an inexpensive, relatively simple/stealth SQ install. I want the sub and all the gear to fit under the stock floor in the cargo area. Front stage will be a 3-way passive setup and the stock head unit for now.

Here's the equipment being used
Stock HD Head Unit (Calrion PF3391A)
Pioneer GM-D8604 Amp
DLS Iridium 6.5 mid-bass and 3" dome midrange (recycled from old car)
Infinity Kappa Perfect tweeters
Kenwood Excelon KFC-XW1200F shallow mount sub
Raamat sound deadening
Stinger wire and interconnects


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

I decided to start in the back.

I'm constraining myself to the spare tire well and the maybe 3" of clearance between the top of the well and the underside of the cargo floor. The spare tire well gives me approximate 1.1 cu/ft of space. The sub calls for .83 cu/ft for a sealed enclosure. That is perfect since it allows me to utilize some of that volume to sink the other gear below the surface of the baffle. I'm going with a semi-flush mount on everything.

So here are the pics:


Here's how it started out:












Everything removed:











Raamat in place. I also did the lift gate:











Basic tub built:











Rough and uncovered:










And finally the carpeted version:











There are still some trim pieces and minor finish work to be done, but you can get the idea. I routed out channels in the baffle to run all the wires. They will be hidden by trim pieces too.


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's a link to a fellow Subaru XV Crosstrek install thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y/160585-project-simple-subaru-crosstrek.html


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed! About to start on the Forester in a similar fashion.

VERY nice craftsmanship. Liking the crossover placement and amp cutout, everything looks really awesome.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Nice! I like it... But, damn... You beat me to it. I thought I'd have the first Crosstrek build. lol

Mine is going to be similar, but a little different. The sub is going to be stuffed towards the corner with the processor next to it in the other corner and my amplifier is going to be where your sub is. Mines also going to be a little deeper and replace the existing floor, rather than to try to cram everything under it. 

Anyhow, I really dig what you've done and am looking forward to seeing where the rest of your build goes. Subscribed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I like how it was bing bang boom done.


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for checking in and the kind words. 

This week and weekend I hope to make some good progress on deadening the main passenger compartment and getting cables laid down. Tonight I started wiring up the sub box and the connections between the amp and crossovers.


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

I got some more work done in the main compartment. Pulled everything out of there to put down a layer of RAAMmat BXT II and a layer of RAAMmat Ensolite. I also ran all the wires and cabling. No cable pics since those aren't too exciting, but everything is covered in carbon colored Tech Flex. Check it out...


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

I also did some poking around in the dash. I was hoping to cram my DLS 3" domes in the stock dash tweeter location, but that isn't going to happen. It is a lot tighter in there than I thought. The existing hole is 2.81" and the distance between mounting holes is 3.5". Depth is pretty good, about 2.5" before you get to the top of an air duct. At best I could open the hole up about .25". I'm sure with enough modification I could fit those DLS's in there, but I really don't want to go there.

Here's the pics:


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

Since my mids won't fit in there I'm considering a few options. First off I can just run a 2-way set up for now, but I do want to go 3-way. The mids will need to work with 350hz and 7k cross over points.

The cheap route are these:

FaitalPRO 3FE22 3" Neodymium Professional Full-Range Woofer 4 Ohm
http://www.parts-express.com/faital...rofessional-full-range-woofer-4-ohm--294-1100
or these

Vifa NE95W-04 3" Full Range Woofer
http://www.parts-express.com/vifa-ne95w-04-3-full-range-woofer--264-1058


And a more expensive option:

CDT HD-2/BL 2” hybrid mid/tweeter 
http://www.cdtaudio.com/sep_components/tweeters/hd2bl.htm

Any opinions on these?


----------



## ritual (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like we are in the same situation with the dash. The 2 ways in the door aren't quite what I'd like so I'm going to try adding in 3" mids in the dash. I picked up some Fountek FR88EX's and with my initial test, they fit in perfectly. The existing cutout just the right size for them, they fit in flat but are snug enough that I could probably get away without screwing them in (not that I will though). Here's what it looks like:


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

ritual said:


> Looks like we are in the same situation with the dash. The 2 ways in the door aren't quite what I'd like so I'm going to try adding in 3" mids in the dash. I picked up some Fountek FR88EX's and with my initial test, they fit in perfectly. The existing cutout just the right size for them, they fit in flat but are snug enough that I could probably get away without screwing them in (not that I will though). Here's what it looks like:


That a nice looking driver, only problem for me is it is 8-ohm. I really need 4-ohm in order to using my existing passive crossovers. Its good info though. Looking at the size specs it tell me that the FaitalPRO 3FE22 will fit in there real nice. I was worried that it might require a slight enlargement of the hole. Now it doesn't look that way.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

What about the FR89EX?

Fountek FR89EX 3" Full Range - 4 ohm


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a nice sub setup, nice clean layout


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Nice! I see you're not messing around. I'm itching to tear into mine. Damn weather...


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

chithead said:


> What about the FR89EX?
> 
> Fountek FR89EX 3" Full Range - 4 ohm



Very nice, thanks. Of course now that complicates things by adding another choice, lol. 5mm Xmax is pretty impressive for a driver that size.




AAAAAAA said:


> That's a nice sub setup, nice clean layout


Thanks, I appreciate the kind words





BEAVER said:


> Nice! I see you're not messing around. I'm itching to tear into mine. Damn weather...


Yes once I get started I gotta keep going. Its been in the 40's and 50's lately, so the temp is pretty good in the garage.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

BigDNY said:


> Very nice, thanks. Of course now that complicates things by adding another choice, lol. 5mm Xmax is pretty impressive for a driver that size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Envious. No garage here. 50's are a minimum for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I would give those CDT 2" widebanders a try. I have a pair of ES-02 2" widebanders myself. I think you will like their performance, and they don't require much of an enclosure.

CDT ES-02 can do really nice from 250-20k @ 100-150wrms.


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

No new pictures, just a quick progress update. I applied power to the amp last night, woohoo! No issues. 

Right now the sub is the only thing hooked up to the amp, so everything sounds like ass lol. A sub and rear speakers only definitely does =/= SQ. However, it is enough for me to know that it will hit nice and hard. If I can find the time I'll break into the doors this weekend. Also, I've all but made up my mind that I'm going to give those Fountek 3" full range drivers a try for my in-dash mids.


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

I got a little work done this weekend. I got the A-pillar tweeters installed. The are a pair of Infinity Kappa Perfect tweeters. I've always loved the Infinity tweeters. 

Install was pretty straight forward. Infinity tweeters have one of the best flush mount systems I've ever seen. Easy and secure. They can be rotated and tilted to achieve almost any angle. For now I set them up to fire right in front of the listening position on the opposite side of the car. I'll tweak them once everything else is installed.

The only issue on install was an antenna connector behind the driver's side trim. For some reason there is a connector for the AM/FM antenna there and an unused antenna connector. I assume it is for satellite. The unused one wasn't in the way, but I have to remove the other from its mount and I Velcroed it into a slightly different spot.

Here are some pics.


A shot of the antenna connector










Backside of A-pillar trim with tweeters mounted









Passenger side tweeter









Drivers side tweeter











Next step will be the doors.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice work on those. Clean with no gaps around the edge.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Looking great. Pretty sure your Crosstrek is going to be cooler than mine. Oh, well. That leaves me more to play with later on.


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

BEAVER said:


> Looking great. Pretty sure your Crosstrek is going to be cooler than mine. Oh, well. That leaves me more to play with later on.


Yours is shaping up just fine. And its always good to have something to tweak down the road.


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

I got the driver's door done. It actually starting to sound pretty good. It has been interesting adding one driver at a time. I can really hear the sounds each one is reproducing. 

Here's the stock door











Stock driver











Door stripped clean











RaamMat added. Its hard to see, but there is about 2.5 sq/ft of deadener in there.












All sealed up with Ensolite











Here's the new DLS mid-bass and the old stock driver





















Made a baffle to match the mounting of the original driver












Baffle mounted










and sealed












and finally mounted


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Did you make any effort to seal your doors or just deaden them and cover them with ensolite? I had every intention of sealing mine with roof flashing material, but there were just too many gaping holes to mess with. I deadened them and covered them with foam and mass loaded vinyl and called it a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

BEAVER said:


> Did you make any effort to seal your doors or just deaden them and cover them with ensolite? I had every intention of sealing mine with roof flashing material, but there were just too many gaping holes to mess with. I deadened them and covered them with foam and mass loaded vinyl and called it a day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ensolite is the only thing sealing them up. I doubled it up over the really big holes, but other than that I just covered it all up. The mid-bass seems to be hitting plenty hard with it like that.


----------

